# Which type is most likely to be RACIST?



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

INFP's obviously. Those damn racists!


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't think INTPs in general tend to be racist because we're known for always trying to be objective, skeptical and doubtful. We wouldn't pick sides very easily.


----------



## myopinionoffends (Jan 2, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> INFP's obviously. Those damn racists!


What the heck lol how'd you come to that? Just wondering haha, I'm not sure if t's just personal preference, or the personality mechanisms but honestly I thought my type was the least inclined to racism, not just basing off myself, the descriptions of the personality type seems that we'd be the least likely to judge off ethnicity.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Mair said:


> I don't think INTPs in general tend to be racist because we're known for always trying to be objective ,skeptical and doubtful. We wouldn't pick sides very easily.


I also read that they (and INTJs) do well on IQ tests. I'm sure you've heard about low IQ= racism. We're NOT racist!! NT's are the greatest!! Go team!!

Then again, there's also claims that intelligent people are simply better at hiding their racism. Just some food for thought :wink:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

> wouldn't be surprised if there is a correlation with STJ, followed by INTP. Introverted sensing can associate physical traits and cultural mannerisms with prior negative experiences, and the cold impersonal reasoning of Thinking could be used to rationalize the fears into a racist theory.


^This except replace INTP with either SFJ or NFP. SFJ because they'd absorb whatever racism was in their culture, and INFP because they predominantly judge things based on their existing relationships with them.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

myopinionoffends said:


> What the heck lol how'd you come to that? Just wondering haha, I'm not sure if t's just personal preference, or the personality mechanisms but honestly I thought my type was the least inclined to racism, not just basing off myself, the descriptions of the personality type seems that we'd be the least likely to judge off ethnicity.


I was completely joking around.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Si users but only if they had previous and repetive bad experiences.
Ni users they don't need real experience they just infer that others are inferior just by looking at them.
Te users judge all humans in a hierarchal fashion using statistics to prove their points.
Ti users advocate states rights so they move to the south and fight for the confederacy.
Fe users simply reclassify certain people as nonhuman so they can justify maltreatment.
Fi users declare that they must protect themselves from external influences and make biased judgements about alternative cultural values.
Se users own every mansion in the world so they just assume that some people are inferior due to an inherent lack of motivation
Ne users ponder the possiblity that some races may score lower on IQ tests, then they get rebuked by society.
We all know this stuff is going down but the only question is "who started it?"


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope I am not being typist, and I could be wrong, but I voted for SJs.

SJs are the most likely to preserve traditions, whatever they may be. Racism happens to be something of an ingrained way of life in the past. I would predict that S-types, particularly SJs, would have the most difficult time embracing something initially considered new and radical; against the accepted social order. N-types, on the other hand, tend to embrace such things habitually and by their nature.

That doesn't mean all SJs are like this, nor does it mean Ns don't have their flaws.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

We'll need a definition of racism that is specific before we can proceed.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd say the OP is the most racist one in this thread.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

Slave owners


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

You'd have to be extroverted to express your views, sensing to not truly understand other races, thinking to not be sympathetic towards them, and judging to, well, judge them. All signs point to ESTJ, but I voted ESFJ because one of my characters is a Mexican 5w6 ESTJ who despises the way that his race is stereotyped and acts very non-stereotypical.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Amine said:


> I hope I am not being typist, and I could be wrong, but I voted for SJs.
> 
> SJs are the most likely to preserve traditions, whatever they may be. Racism happens to be something of an ingrained way of life in the past. I would predict that S-types, particularly SJs, would have the most difficult time embracing something initially considered new and radical; against the accepted social order. N-types, on the other hand, tend to embrace such things habitually and by their nature.
> 
> That doesn't mean all SJs are like this, nor does it mean Ns don't have their flaws.


Being a Si dom doesn't mean someone blindly follows everything they are taught. It means they want to align their sense impressions in the present with what they experienced before. Sense impressions has nothing to do with personal beliefs.

Some of the most hardcore pro-equality activists out there are ESJs.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, but what's racism?

I'm an INFP and I would say I deal with internalized racism/ racial self-hate :/


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

surgery said:


> Yeah, but what's racism?[/FONT]


If you accept the idea that racism is a social system [which I do] then everyone is racist to some degree.

Like pretty much all of these ''which type is more likely to ____ ?'' threads the answer comes down to ''it's not whether a type is more likely to do something, it's how they justify their actions''. So an ESTJ and an ENFP are equally likely to be racist, but they're going to express it in very different ways.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

Woah, woah, woah... we are not raciest. Strategic sociopaths that seek world domination... sure.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

owlboy said:


> Being a Si dom doesn't mean someone blindly follows everything they are taught. It means they want to align their sense impressions in the present with what they experienced before. Sense impressions has nothing to do with personal beliefs.


Ok. Now combine that with Je. What do you get?


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Amine said:


> Ok. Now combine that with Je. What do you get?


an extraverted judging function. What's your point?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Well... The most vocal racists (who don't know they're racist) are ESTJs. My ENTJ friend, in contrast, will openly tell you he's racist and rejoice in that self identifier (something I'll never understand). I know some SP racists as well, but they're more racist in a joking sense, using racist and inappropriate jokes, etc. 

That's not to say that extroverts - particularly sensing ones - are most racist. Those are just the ones I've come across who have been more upfront about it.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

myopinionoffends said:


> What the heck lol how'd you come to that? Just wondering haha, I'm not sure if t's just personal preference, or the personality mechanisms but honestly I thought my type was the least inclined to racism, not just basing off myself, the descriptions of the personality type seems that we'd be the least likely to judge off ethnicity.


Use the Ne!!! :ninja:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

OP - Jus like wondering, what do you use the conclusive information for when there is enough of it to decide, when others have responded.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Probably those who prefer the "tried and true" ways of doing things and who judge people objectively.

ISFJs, ESFJs.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

People really have it out for ESJs in this thread, huh?


----------



## myopinionoffends (Jan 2, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I was completely joking around.


Ah, I guessed it was a joke but I was confused. I'm usually right in m first assumptions but I second guess myself so much that i always have to check stuff first. Not very Intuitive of me lol


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh look, another "let's hate on SJs but try not to make it look like typism" thread.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I hoped I wouldn't come into this thread and see a bunch of anti-SJ stereotyping. Alas. 

So, "tried and true"? I don't know where you guys are from, but I'm from the Southern US, and it's not even really a thing here anymore, and this was definitely one of the last bastions of racism in this country. I'm not saying it's nonexistent, but it's far more prevalent manifested in institutionalized oppression (and that's against women and other minority groups as well) than it is in terms of outright racism. I have lived here more than 25 years and only know ONE person who is openly racist. He is an ISTP by my best guess. Beyond that data point I would say the most covertly racist people can be grouped far better according to cultural background and SES - IMO there are pockets of old money families here who retain a lot of the "old" values and cultural perspectives, and then there are rural groups who are the same - perhaps the strongest faction being where the two overlap (old money in rural areas).

The irony here is that if people are voting on stereotypes - and unless you really know people of these types who are definitely racist themselves, then you are - that's the same kind of xenophobia that racism is...

:frustrating:


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> Oh look, another "let's hate on SJs but try not to make it look like typism" thread.


As if there could be no possible reason people are saying what they are...

Maybe it is offensive, but maybe there's truth to it. Or maybe there isn't. We're certainly willing to entertain arguments. I have stated what I think and explained why. I'm willing to consider other viewpoints. Furthermore, I and many others I'm sure aren't looking at this as an "every SJ is like this" sort of thing. I know I've made it clear that if I think it's true at all, it is so as an aggregate and there are certainly tons of exceptions.

I would absolutely welcome threads which asked things like "which type is most likely to fall for idiotic new-age mumbo jumbo?" And if I saw such a thread, I'd vote for Ns. SJs would be the last group on my list in that realm of discussion.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I'd say the OP is the most racist one in this thread.


Really? A guy who completely rejects the concept of race and sees it as lazy observations is racist?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> OP - Jus like wondering, what do you use the conclusive information for when there is enough of it to decide, when others have responded.


I'm confused. Are you asking what I'll do with the info. once it's been confirmed??


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

I would say SFJs would be most likely to be racists.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

JA Grey said:


> Really? A guy who completely rejects the concept of race and sees it as lazy observations is racist?


I like your views on race then but just to be clear, *People are racist, not Types*. Any type can be racist and any type can completely reject the ideology of racism.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Mair said:


> I don't think INTPs in general tend to be racist because we're known for always trying to be objective, skeptical and doubtful. We wouldn't pick sides very easily.


Oh is that so? You think that just because you're a white INTP, you can do whatever you want? I DON'T THINK SO, BIGOT!

*overturns table and whips out machine gun*


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> Oh is that so? You think that just because you're a white INTP, you can do whatever you want? I DON'T THINK SO, BIGOT!
> 
> *overturns table and whips out machine gun*


Why would you turn on your NT breathen?? :shocked: We're on the verge of extinct.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

There's obviously correlations between racism/general prejudice and lower intelligence imo.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

ISTJ, without any doubt. Non-thinking rule followers that can't chew gum and walk simultaneously. Please ignore the fact that ISTJs are over represented among the black population. 

-_-


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Why would you turn on your NT breathen?? :shocked: We're on the verge of extinct.


Oh, do you want some, Mr. INTJ? Do you feel lucky? WELL? DO YA, PUNK?

*grabs a baseball bat and starts swinging it like a maniac*


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ's we hate every one
skin color has nothing to do with it
if anything we hate ****** the most
o.k. hate is too strong a word
dislike is more appropriate


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> Oh, do you want some, Mr. INTJ? Do you feel lucky? WELL? DO YA, PUNK?
> 
> *grabs a baseball bat and starts swinging it like a maniac*


NO, you need us for business purposes!!


----------

